# Bend it like Tosin (A Double Thumping Lesson)



## jsl2h90 (Feb 5, 2012)

There's a couple helpful videos of Tosin explaining the basics of this technique but I thought I'd throw together a little instructional video for anyone who would like to start learning. I see a lot of youtubers out there that have the technique down pat but refuse to explain it...  so I hope that my video can be of service. As you can see, I have by no means mastered the technique, but I hope that you will see it's not completely out of your reach with a bit of practice. Happy thumping!

http://youtu.be/TH54ZYbToUU


----------



## JazzandMetal (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks a lot. I really appreciate it. Now I can Thump!


----------



## jsl2h90 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you for watching! I hope it cleared up some of the mystery and got the creative juices flowing a bit.


----------



## penguin_316 (Feb 8, 2012)

Plenty of people have explained it, I think the problem is it's so damn hard to do. Especially if you don't have a "double-jointed" thumb or extreme patience. Anyway, good video


----------



## jsl2h90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Can't edit my OP for some reason and I didn't know how to embed youtube vids when I first posted this but here it is for the lazies:


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice, tosin is hands down my favorite black metal guitarist


----------



## jsl2h90 (Feb 24, 2012)

penguin_316 said:


> Plenty of people have explained it, I think the problem is it's so damn hard to do. Especially if you don't have a "double-jointed" thumb or extreme patience. Anyway, good video


Thanks, please excuse the mistakes!

Thats why a lot of people think they'll never be able to do it, because they get intimidated. It's the same way when people approach sweep picking at first: it's really not that difficult applied to basic phrases. Once you get comfortable with those you find out its not magic or anything, and that's half the battle in my opinion. You don't need a double-jointed thumb either (although I suppose that couldn't hurt ).


----------

